# Problem with ceiling light and electical outlet



## Splatt (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a ceiling light that has stopped turning on. I have had previous problems with this light.
I replaced the wall switch for the ceiling light about a year ago, and since everything was working fine at that time, I figured I had identified the problem then.

About two months ago, the ceiling light stopped working again. I noticed that if I put a load on a certain electrical outlet in the same room (lamp) that the ceiling light would work. I stopped using the light and wall outlet at that point, until I fixed the problem.

I decided it was time to fix it again, so I just replaced the electrical outlet in that room.
When I turned the power back on to the curcuit, the ceiling light would not work. I plugged a hairdryer into the newly replaced outlet to test the power, and the ceiling light came on. At that point, I could not turn the ceiling light off using the switch. It would stay on regardless of the switch position. When I turned the hairdrier off (left it plugged into the socket) the light would not work. 

Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi 
And welcome to TSG

Yes
you have something loose
be sure the wires are tight at the switch
same for the plug in
drop the light down and twist all the wirenuts to make sure are tight.
if this does not fix it them you have another junction that has a loose wire nut.
This can be in the wall next to the receptacle or in the attic,can also be anywhere there is a wire nut involved along the way.
However the problem can usually be found first in the light switch wires being loose,the receptacle wires or the wire nut in the light fixture.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Also this thread may be of some value read it but post back here with any questions
http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/842164-light-switch-light-doesnt-always.html


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

go to the wall outlet where you are plugging things in that make the light turn on. It will likely be there.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Something is askew...

Turn the circuit off that feeds that area. Using a meter, verify the power is off (check meter on known circuit first to assure proper operation). Please check them :up:; sometimes two circuits may feed the same room.

Verify good connections in the plug, switch, and light. Pull the plug out and assure the wiring is correct. If the wires are in the back of the plug, wiggle them and make sure they are in tight; make sure the ground is solid. 

In the switch, make the same checks. Also, there will most probably be some neutrals in a wire nut pushed back in the box. Pull it out, and make sure the wires have good connection and are in the wire nut solidly. If you have a new wire nut (I don't reuse wire nuts), reattach and make sure it's tight. 

Pull the light down and check the same; making sure all connections are good. Inspect the light, and make sure the socket is solid and appears to be working correctly. 

I would bet something is loose in one of these three. Anyway, just some ideas; let us know what you find.


----------

